# help reading report



## rugsy (8/11/17)

hey all
I've asked for the specifics from southeast water that I'd plug into ez water or bru n water but they just replied with the 2017 report available on their website. could anyone lend a hand interpreting the report I'm in locality 670? I can't seem to see sodium, magnesium, potassium, sulfate

is chloride the same as chlorine?

anyone else in the same locality already have a good water profile?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (9/11/17)

You are more likely to get a reply if you provide the information on which you want help.


----------



## warra48 (9/11/17)

Some years ago I wrote to my then Council for a water report, but limited my request for specific items I needed to use the BeerSmith water tool, rahter than asking for a generic water report. 
Agree with Lyrebird_Cycles that a specific request will get a better result.


----------



## rugsy (10/11/17)

yeah I did that - I asked specifically for the minerals that ez water/bru n water/beersmith requires. they replied back with their generic report - maybe I'm missing something in the report which is why I was looking for assistance with interpreting it given my limited chemistry knowledge.

the report they linked me is:

http://southeastwater.com.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/AboutUs/WaterQualityReport201617.pdf


----------



## Leyther (10/11/17)

I am in the same locality, I will post my beersmith settings later, I gathered these from trolling multiple sites/posts/etc, I think generally our water comes from Cardinia but I did find some posts about it can be switched elsewhere at times.

My dury is still out on what if much difference water treatment is adding to my brewing, in fact since I started doing it I've been doing it Ive generally brewed beers that taste poor initially but come good after a few weeks. Might not be related to water at all but just my observation, a local professional brewer (2bros) I spoke to suggested it may be leaving on the hops too long and to try racking off to a secondary before dry hopping.

Anyway with that caveat I'll post my details later but would be good to check if these match up with others n this locality Brighton-Heatherton (
Bentleigh, Bentleigh East, Brighton, Brighton East, Caulfield South, Cheltenham, Clarinda,
Clayton South, Hampton, Heatherton, Highett, McKinnon, Mentone, Moorabbin, Oakleigh
South, Ormond, Sandringham)


----------



## rugsy (10/11/17)

awesome thanks Leyther!

so far I've only done simple beers but am looking to adjust for regional styles. Haven't noticed any trub/hop issues but also haven't tried my hoppy ipa yet.

grain and grape sent me some treatments for 'melbourne water' in a kit I bought from them, and it does look like we need pretty minimal adjustments so it might not be that important, although I'm no expert.


----------



## manticle (10/11/17)

rugsy said:


> hey all
> I've asked for the specifics from southeast water that I'd plug into ez water or bru n water but they just replied with the 2017 report available on their website. could anyone lend a hand interpreting the report I'm in locality 670? I can't seem to see sodium, magnesium, potassium, sulfate
> 
> is chloride the same as chlorine?
> ...



Page 30:

Sulphate: 1.5 - 2.6 ppm, av. 1.9

Page 38:

Sodium: 4.2 - 5.2 ppm, av. 4.5
Magnesium: 0.9 - 2.3, av. 1.4
Potassium: 0.6 -0.8, av. 0.7
Chloride: 7 - 9, av. 7.5. Not the same as free chlorine.
Calcium ( as it's one of the more important brewing ions) 2.7 - 15, av 5.7


----------



## Leyther (10/11/17)

Some differences from what Manticle came up with there


----------



## manticle (10/11/17)

I took that directly from OP's linked document - hence the page numbers


----------



## Leyther (10/11/17)

Mine will be from old reports, might adjust it based on yours given its more recent.


----------



## RobinW (10/11/17)

My local home brew shop uses this profile.
Start with RO water and it's easy.


----------

